# Butter Lettuce Avocado Salad with Citrus Dressing



## plumies (Feb 29, 2008)

I made this salad the other night and it turned out really good. I got the idea for the citrus dressing from a lime dressing I saw. Here's my version.

Salad:
1 medium head Butter lettuce, leaves separated, discard any wilted leaves
1 large Haas avocado, pitted and sliced into thin wedges
1 scallion, thinly sliced
Cilantro leaves, finely chopped (I used about a tablespoonful)

Dressing:
1 Meyer lemon, juiced
Zest from Meyer lemon (I think the zest really added to the overall flavor)
1/3 cup good extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 tsp Kosher salt
1 tsp sugar (I used 2 packs of Splenda)
Fresh ground black pepper
1/2 Tbsp Dijon mustard

Rinse the individual leaves gently under cold water and lay out on clean towels to dry. I hand ripped the lettuce leaves to minimized bruising. Gave it a quick spin in a salad spinner.

Whisk together all the dressing ingredients.

Arrange leaves on a plate and top with the avocado wedges, scallion, and cilantro. Drizzle the dressing on top.

Hope you enjoyed this as much as me.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 29, 2008)

plumies said:


> I made this salad the other night and it turned out really good. I got the idea for the citrus dressing from a lime dressing I saw. Here's my version.
> 
> Salad:
> 1 medium head Butter lettuce, leaves separated, discard any wilted leaves
> ...


 
Sounds Yummy!  A side/salad I enjoy - butter lettuce, cold asparagus & sliced tomatoes.  Can't wait to give your dressing a go.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm a salad nut so I can hardly wait to try you this one.I will change one thing honey instead of the sugar.. I have a huge container of lavender honey so  will go with that..This really looks wonderful..Thank you

kadesma


----------



## plumies (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Amy.  Your salad sounds wonderful.  DH loves asparagus so I'm sure he'll really enjoy that one.  I really enjoyed the combination of the butter lettuce and avocado.

kadesma, I should have thought of honey!  That would make it even better.  Thanks so much for that.  I love dijon mustard and honey combo.  Ooo, I'll have to make some for dinner tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

plumies said:


> Thanks, Amy.  Your salad sounds wonderful.  DH loves asparagus so I'm sure he'll really enjoy that one.  I really enjoyed the combination of the butter lettuce and avocado.
> 
> kadesma, I should have thought of honey!  That would make it even better.  Thanks so much for that.  I love dijon mustard and honey combo.  Ooo, I'll have to make some for dinner tonight.


I'm making your salad for our dinner tonight to go with some pasties..It will be perfect and thanks again.
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Feb 29, 2008)

plumies said:


> Thanks, Amy. Your salad sounds wonderful. DH loves asparagus so I'm sure he'll really enjoy that one. I really enjoyed the combination of the butter lettuce and avocado.


 
Welcome.  Luv salad. Spinach in place of the butter lettuce could be another way to go. I was thinking about making a poached salmon salad, and will incorporate your recipe into the mix - w avocado. Your recipe/timing is perfect, as I was just looking at broiled lemon dressing (if it's okay to share?).

Broiled Lemon Salad Dressing - Slashfood

Thanks again.


----------



## plumies (Feb 29, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Broiled Lemon Salad Dressing - Slashfood


 
I think salmon would be great with the salad!  Good idea!

And that broiled lemon salad sounds wonderful.  I'll make that this weekend! (It's great when I don't have to go searching for things to make)


----------



## *amy* (Feb 29, 2008)

plumies said:


> I think salmon would be great with the salad! Good idea!
> 
> And that broiled lemon salad sounds wonderful. I'll make that this weekend! (It's great when I don't have to go searching for things to make)


 
I hear ya, Carol.  So much inspiration here.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## sattie (Feb 29, 2008)

OH yea, this one is a keeper!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## plumies (Mar 1, 2008)

So I made this last night as part of dinner and I used kadesma's suggestion of honey instead of sugar.  It was wonderful and I thought it was better than the sugar.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

plumies said:


> So I made this last night as part of dinner and I used kadesma's suggestion of honey instead of sugar.  It was wonderful and I thought it was better than the sugar.


Have all the ingredients and will be making this for tomorrow..Cannot wait to dig in  Thanks again.
kades


----------

